# Muck boot ankle repair



## sweatequity (Oct 7, 2018)

I have a pair of muck boots but the heel support has worn off. It rubs my heel and ankles now. I really dont want to buy another pair. Curious has anyone else had this problem? I have got 4 good years out of them.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Oct 8, 2018)

pics?


----------



## Taco4x4 (Dec 11, 2018)

Yea a pic. Not sure what your talking about. My 4 year old MUCKS were starting to rub my ankle and I replaced the old inserts with a quality par of gel inserts and they are like a new pair of boots again.


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Jul 25, 2019)

Muck has a great warranty. Take pics and send the pics to them. They will send you a new pair


----------



## Dbender (Jul 29, 2019)

Take 2 pieces of duct tape across back of ankle before putting socks on.


----------



## paulito (Jul 29, 2019)

4 years with moderate use and id say you got your moneys worth. I use mine for work and am lucky to get 2 years out of them.


----------

